# Offset smoker rack height



## Blwaz23 (Jan 2, 2021)

This will be my first time building an offset smoker, I was wondering how high up should the first rack be in the cook chamber from the opening of the firebox to the cook chamber?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)

daveomak
 is very knowledgeable with smoker builds. He will see this and give you a hand. If not send him a pm


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 2, 2021)

Pictures and dimensions will be helpful when contacting Dave. RAY


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2021)

Follow the tutorial, and you too will be a genius at building a smoker...






						Standard Reverse Flow Smoker Calculator... by DaveOmak and others... Ready to use..  rev5.. 6/19/15.
					

Here's to "Alien BBQ" and the folks that first put the calculator together and "1728 Software Systems" for this great "Circle Calculator" and all the folks at "SmokingMeatForums", with a special shout out to Ribwizzard, that contributed their ideas and feedback while this thing was coming...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Blwaz23 (Jan 4, 2021)

Will those formulas also work for a normal offset smoker? 

For the exhaust plenum how far out should it stick from the side of the smoker?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2021)

The plenum should stick out far enough to accommodate the exhaust stack...


----------

